# Lincoln Memorial, Washington DC



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## MâF (Mar 29, 2006)

1/10, there are hundreds of classics buildings like this all over the world!


----------



## SOLOMON (May 18, 2005)

"fascist MEMORIAL"


----------



## Indyman (Apr 1, 2005)

huh?


----------



## another_viet (Oct 10, 2005)

wow ppl are soo ignorant... these arent just memorials

they symbolized AMERICA and embalms its spirit

the memorials were created as part of the plan by gov't to provide jobs for the ppl during the Great Deppression in the 1930s


----------



## emutiny (Dec 29, 2005)

MâFiUs said:


> 1/10, there are hundreds of classics buildings like this all over the world!


the memorials in washington are fuckin beautiful, there are not hundreds like it or one.


----------



## MâF (Mar 29, 2006)

I have being there and I think that they are fuckin' boring


----------



## Tazmaniadevil (Dec 23, 2003)

The inside of this memorial is just Lincoln sitting in his chair, with some of his writtings and speeches on the walls. Because Lincoln led the North through the Civil War and effectively saved the United States from being torn apart, he is honored by most Americans.
Because of its simplicity, I think the Memorial is very effective. But the most effective memorial in DC is the Viet Nam Memorial. No fascism here. Just 2 long black walls listing the names of those servicemen and servicewomen who died in the war. And as time goes by, it becomes harder and harder to figure out what they died for.


----------



## Bluewarning (Oct 25, 2006)

MâFiUs said:


> 1/10, there are hundreds of classics buildings like this all over the world!


1/10? Your a fool.

An facists? How was Lincoln facist? World Vision--your a fool as well. Perhaps you miss slavery and a divided U.S.A.? Which, if were the case--would not have been able to help out the Allies in WWI or WWII. Europe would be filled with either facism or communism. Next in line please.


----------



## jacobboyer (Jul 14, 2005)

The people who vote 1/10 are anti-american assholes that shouldn't bother even talking on here. Just like the guy who said he wasn't anti-american but he wouldn't leave the new york fourm and kept saying New York sucks. And mafius i doubt you have ever been there your just saying that so people wont think your stupid for voting 1/10.


----------



## MâF (Mar 29, 2006)

xDDD I have being there, as well as in L.A., N.Y., Philadelphia, Chicago, San Francisco and Las Vegas.
I really love your country, but I think that Washington sucks.
Am I an anti-american just for say that???


----------



## savas (Apr 10, 2005)

a 6/10 but only because of its "symbolic" importance for the people of the US.

As a neoclassico it is well,.. not very beautifull.... a miscarried copy of hellenic architecture... and in the main role Zeus...oh, ehm.. sorry i mean Lincoln!..

But i can understand that there is a emotional connection between the memorial and the american people


----------



## mdiederi (Jun 15, 2006)

another_viet said:


> the memorials were created as part of the plan by gov't to provide jobs for the ppl during the Great Deppression in the 1930s


Not this one. Congress first initiated the project in 1867. But you know how the governement is, they didn't even choose a site until 1901. Construction started in 1914 and it was dedicated in 1922. Lincoln's son, Robert Todd Lincoln, was at the ceremony.

The architect was Henry Bacon. The design is a peripteral Doric temple.

The sculptor of the statue of Lincoln was Daniel Chester French, who first gained recognition for his Minute Man statue in Concorde, Massachusetts in 1875. It was actually carved by the Piccirilli Brothers of New York City in a studio in the Bronx from 28 blocks of white Georgia marble.


----------



## Bluewarning (Oct 25, 2006)

MâFiUs said:


> xDDD I have being there, as well as in L.A., N.Y., Philadelphia, Chicago, San Francisco and Las Vegas.
> I really love your country, but I think that Washington sucks.
> Am I an anti-american just for say that???


no, but you dont know anything about D.C. How can it suck? Have you even seen the other part of D.C.?


----------



## Bluewarning (Oct 25, 2006)




----------



## dennis7091 (Aug 3, 2005)

I've never been there, but by seeing this pictures I would give it a 10/10.
I think D.C. is an beautiful city, I mean, what's there to hate?


----------



## T0M (May 15, 2006)

I've been to DC and thought it was a beautiful city (we cycled in to the city along the river and through numerous parks, so I saw the natural beauty as well as the man made stuff). This memorial struck me for it's scale and simplicity - you need to view it in light of the whole area, Capitol Hill and the Washington monument, it genuinely breathtaking. (Although I agree with Taz that the Viet Nam memorial is the most moving and effective war memorial I've ever seen)

I was surpised at how simple the monument was inside, and when I was there I read the Gettysberg Address for the first time and Lincoln's Second Inaugural address (which has been described as 'the noblest political document known to history) and was stuck by what an amazing man Lincoln was. Anyone using the word 'facist' in relation to Lincoln should spend more time reading their dictionary than posting nonsene here, if only America's current president had such moral conviction, wisdom and eloquence;

_'With malice toward none, with charity for all, with firmness in the right as God gives us to see the right let us strive on to finish the work we are in, to bind up the nation's wounds, to care for him who shall have borne the battle and for his widow and his orphan, to do all which may achieve and cherish a just and lasting peace among ourselves and with all nations.'_


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.pbase.com/kpinion/


----------



## Piltup Man (May 21, 2010)

I visited it in 1999 and really liked the inside: the statue (which I think really brings out the statesman that he was - the sculptor deserves much praise), and the Gettysburg Address engraved into the wall really contribute towards making a most striking memorial to a great man.

I have to say that the outside is less impressive, but maybe that's just me - I don't like neo-classical style that much, it's pretty much the same anywhere you are in the Western world, and almost the default style for courthouses for some reason; although in its defense at least it's not ugly (and there are far too many styles that are especially since the 1960s!).


----------

